
Show HN: A World Cup 2018 CLI dashboard – Watch matches in your terminal - cedricblondeau
https://github.com/cedricblondeau/world-cup-2018-cli-dashboard
======
batishash
Prolly best suited for people working in office and are afraid of watching a
live stream or open a tab to search for score

